# Cooking with Trodizzle: Easy Kale Chips



## trodizzle (Jan 12, 2016)

I may give this recipe a try later this week.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 12, 2016)

I've been eating a lot of cooked kale at work lately. Makes for good pooping


----------



## snake (Jan 12, 2016)

I read Kale and stopped reading.


----------



## JACKBROWN (Jan 13, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> I've been eating a lot of cooked kale at work lately. Makes for good pooping



does that  working ? i am a little trouble with pooping


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 13, 2016)

JACKBROWN said:


> does that  working ? i am a little trouble with pooping


That's because it's all been coming out your mouth the past couple days


----------



## DF (Jan 13, 2016)

Damn liberal hippies!


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 13, 2016)

My food eats kale


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 14, 2016)

NOPE not for me Kale.....


----------

